# Automation curves in Logic



## Pybes (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello. I can't see the automation curves in Logic. I have set Region, the midi CCs for Velocity, Expression and Vibrato. But no curves appear. In the piano roll I just get lines. Have I set the view incorrectly?

Many thanks,


----------

